# Phenoseal



## rollerwhiz (Jul 7, 2007)

For some reason I've always been hesitant to puchase Phenoseal. (I do mostly interior re-paint work). Perhaps it's because no one has ever said "Man...you have to use Phenoseal!!!" But price-wise it seems to fall in the middle between crapola and the good stuff.

Good stuff, bad stuff?

Where I live, I have access to the usual suspects--DAP, GE, Benny Mo, etc. I'm always looking for something new/different to try out.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

phenoseal is very good quality caulking - I have used it on exterior jobs as well. Very high quality.


----------



## ajpace (Jan 6, 2008)

Phenoseal, IMO, took a downward turn when DAP bought them a few years ago. Before that, we used Phenoseal for just about every caulking project, interior or exterior. As a company that specializes in green, we were also impressed with their ultra low VOC, non-toxic formula. However, that all changed when DAP took over.


----------

